
Ask HN: Are you using AngelList for recruiting? - bradleyjoyce
I&#x27;m curious who out there is using AngelList for recruiting and what your experience has been like.<p>How are you managing candidates and the process after you&#x27;ve been connected via AngelList? Sticking with emails back and forth? Moving to another system?<p>We&#x27;ve posted some jobs and have received a flood of candidates and it&#x27;s a bit overwhelming really to manage it all.<p>How are y&#x27;all solving this?
======
gatsby
We use AngelList at 42Floors and have developed a pretty good system. We have
four positions posted ([https://angel.co/42floors](https://angel.co/42floors))
and get a steady stream of applicants across all roles daily.

To manage the process, we've designated our product manager to handle the
inbound engineering interest and our customer support manager to handle the
inbound sales, ops, etc. interest. When a match is made on AngelList, we have
a simple form email that allows an interested candidate to schedule a 10
minute Skype call with someone on the hiring team to discuss the position and
the candidate's background. We have three employees who do these Skype calls,
and each blocks off 1-3 hours per week for Skype hiring calls (allowing us to
do 18-54 initial Skype screens per week) in just 3-9 total hours. Last week
our team spoke to ~30 sales/ops candidates and 5 engineers. If we like the
candidate and they like us in our brief 10 minute call, we bring them in for
lunch, and then eventually, for a project.

My email's in my profile if anyone wants to know more.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
Thanks for the detailed response! Sounds like that is working pretty good for
you guys.

------
builder12
This is interesting. I am building a applicant tracking and organizational
system right now. Never thought about applying it to AngelList, but that would
be a good market.

------
brothe2000
There's a really great tool called www.theresumator.com out there that is easy
to use and works great. (I don't work for them, I work for SAP.)

As for AngelList, I've got a posting out there for a co-founder but not
getting many hits but that's due to it being an equity thing with no pay.

You can definitely find people on there and they are fairly responsive.

------
shail
@bradleyjoyce

I am trying to create a service in this space. Basically I help you
sort/search through all the resumes, obviously after knowing your requirements
well enough.

If you are interested, send me an email at shail2@live.com. I can provide you
with details.

